# Towing Test in Portugal - Has anyone an idea? -Girl Abroad



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm really hoping that someone on the forum has had an experience of this in Portugal. Recently I have brought over a trailer from the UK - and it is over the 300kg weight limit, which essentially means that it will have to go through the 'import' process. That in itself with IMTT is interesting (and another long and tedious story  .......but that aside...I have been informed by the local IMTT office that I will need to take a 'towing test' after the trailer is imported......

Has anyone heard of this test before......and if so, what is involved? 

I have tried to speak with IMTT in Evora who to be honest haven't been awfully helpful. They don't answer the telephone often and then when you do finally get through, no-body seems to know the answers.

Any suggestions where I might be able to get some comprehensive advice on this would be greatly appreciated....I basically need to know:
What the test comprises of?
How do I book it?
With whom and where?
Costs?
Timescale involved?

Any thoughts on the above would be great......my best 'solution' at the moment has been to have a rather large vino tinto after several days spent chasing my tail with IMTT.....LOL!

Cheers All!


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

TAO22 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm really hoping that someone on the forum has had an experience of this in Portugal. Recently I have brought over a trailer from the UK - and it is over the 300kg weight limit, which essentially means that it will have to go through the 'import' process. That in itself with IMTT is interesting (and another long and tedious story  .......but that aside...I have been informed by the local IMTT office that I will need to take a 'towing test' after the trailer is imported......
> 
> ...



Oh Dear....Having seen 111 views on my thread and no response yet this seems to be confirming my worst nightmares.....it seems likely that no ex pat has taken this test yet  I'm also wondering if the towing test applies to caravans here?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Answered in your other post.
If your UK licence allows you to drive car + trailer, then easiest is to Register it to your Portuguese address, your licence is then valid to use in Portugal for your UK classes and until expired, you must exchange it before it expires.
Registration is done at your Regional IMTT office.

Towing test like UK depends on class of vehicle and overall weight.

Portuguese driving classes are same as UK but have different age and medical reguirements
Revalidação da Carta de Condução

Classes C and C + E and subcategories C1, C1 + E have a stricter medical reguirment.

What you don't want to have to do is take a Portuguese test if you can help it, you have to for example have x number of hours tuition from a registered school, make certain you have longest possible expiry date on you UK licence and get it registered.


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

canoeman said:


> Answered in your other post.
> If your UK licence allows you to drive car + trailer, then easiest is to Register it to your Portuguese address, your licence is then valid to use in Portugal for your UK classes and until expired, you must exchange it before it expires.
> Registration is done at your Regional IMTT office.
> 
> ...


Hi Canoeman

Thanks for the above information, my UK licence allows me to tow the trailer so that's fine whilst here on UK plates. However, I will be using the trailer for business here in the future (to sell snacks from) so I will need to register it on portugese plates (so I have been informed) as I cannot operate the business whilst on english plates. No-one in the UK will insure for 6 months working abroad here....and no-one here will insure if not on Portugese plates as it is for business not personal use!
It's a real challenge from start to finish....my biggest problem is finding out the correct information and from whom... as depending who you speak with (IMTT Portalegre/Camra or IMTT Evora) it seems to either change...or they don't know.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As you've started ball rolling by Registering your Residence early this year, then you now have to do one of two things with your UK licence
If you *don't *want to take a Portuguese Test then you must Register your UK Licence with IMTT as quickly as possible, by far the easier option.
or you can exchange it for a Portuguese Licence, depending on total weight of car/trailer will depend on whether you need to take a stricter medical, I don't believe that you would need to take a trailer test, but you should check.

That's the easy bit, because you have Registered Residence then you have created a problem for yourself because officially you can't keep or drive car/trailer in Portugal, because you are a Resident.

_" the vehicle is registered in the name of a person who is *not resident*, employed or carrying out any type of paid activity in Portugal,"_
this applies to car and trailer.

As I said as far as I know as a Resident you need to *import trailer as a personal import*, your first step is *CUSTOMS* not IMTT they are only responsible for the safety, registration, licence plates not the importation, which is maybe why you can't get a straight answer.

I would suggest you contact your Regional Customs office ASAP as there are time scales when a personal import must start, it's either 10 or 20 days from import. Site da DGAIEC - Página Inicial


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

canoeman said:


> As you've started ball rolling by Registering your Residence early this year, then you now have to do one of two things with your UK licence
> If you *don't *want to take a Portuguese Test then you must Register your UK Licence with IMTT as quickly as possible, by far the easier option.
> or you can exchange it for a Portuguese Licence, depending on total weight of car/trailer will depend on whether you need to take a stricter medical, I don't believe that you would need to take a trailer test, but you should check.
> 
> ...


Hi Canoeman,

Thanks for all the information and advice above which I have read and understood. I'll contact the Customs immediately next week then to see what their version of events is. I have just picked up your message so will pm you with more details...many thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You have a few separate but related problems here
Residency you need to find out what they mean by "suspended" until you establish this then nothing else can happen. It also sounds as if you didn't notify Financas you where leaving or did they even know you where a Resident?

*If your not a Resident then* 
You can't register your licence,
You can't import your trailer
so 
Your status is a "holiday maker/visitor"
so you can keep your car/trailer here for 183 days cumulatively in a 12 month period
You can drive but you can't use either for any monetary earnings.

*If you are a Resident*
Then you can register your licence with IMTT
But you can't use your UK car and trailer, unless you import or matriculate.
The first question is What weight is your trailer?? it only has to be matriculated (it's own number plate and MOT) if it is 750kg+
If it's below this weight then like UK it is towed on tow vehicles plate.
You can import trailer but procedure should be started between 10 or 20 (must check) days of arrival with Customs.
Seriously importing and matriculating a trailer is a nightmare as you do reguire paperwork certificates and chassis plate that are not required in UK.

If you decide to exchange your UK licence for Portuguese (I would still advise Registering UK D/L) then you can only drive in *Portugal* until your new licence arrives, it can take months, when you do receive the new Portuguese Licence you can then drive anywhere in EU.

You can drive anywhere in EU with your UK D/L registered to Portugals IMTT there are no restrictions, you should carry UK D/L + paper part + IMTT Registration.

Until you clarify the Residency issue, you really can't do anything about D/L or trailer.

My advice if they say your not a Resident, is to take your car back (tuck your trailer away where no one can see it) return and start again with a clean slate.

Steps are Registering your Residence within 4 months of entry
D/L should be registered within 30 days of Registering Residence
If you need to import trailer because you have to matriculate then start procedure within 10?? or 20?? days of Registering Residence. Which also has the added benefit of some time to finding out from Customs the procedure and paperwork required.


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Canoeman

Thanks so much for the above and taking the time to respond with this information, which I have to say makes much more sense than anything I've been given or advised so far.

In answer to your question:

Yes I did have a numero contribuente number via Financas.....this however had to be submitted with the request to cancel my residency in the immigration office.

I agree and have to say...my query also was about 'suspension' as I clearly requested that my residency be cancelled completely. I put this clearly in the letter to the immigration service. My friend at the camera was saying about suspension.....I believe he was keen on me opting for this rather than leaving Portugal permanently...as I have since found out the local camera gets funding per head from central government. Clearly the last thing they want is if they lose poeple from their area....and therefore lose the funding. I believe because he knew I MAY be coming back in the future permanently he therefore was much more keen to push the 'suspend' option. That said...I was relying on another person to translate...so the 'suspend' and 'finish'....could have been lost in translation. Somehow I feel not hence me stating clearly in my letter to immigration that I intended to leave permanently....to avoid any further confusion.

In answer to the trailer question:

Yes it's 1500kg therefore needs to be imported and I understand it's a nightmare process...I am prepared for that but nothing prepared me for the Portugese red tape.

I think my first step as you say is to clarify the residency, then start the whole process again bearing in mind the timescale and order of what should be done first with the customs and driving licence. I'llkeep you posted on the progress and thanks so much for the information...at last someone whose advice makes perfect sense!


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Have just re-read my post above and apologies for the bits missed out and typo's.....
I was writing and trying to talk to my mum on the phone at the same time....and doing well multi-tasking.. (or so I thought...LOL)....until her conversation turned to the recent Cliff Richard concerts she's been to (she's an avid fan bless her!)...I think my brain must have gone into reverse then.....well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


----------

